# Cochin has the worlds first fully solar powered airport



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2016)

Source: The first world's first solar-powered airport is in Cochin, India - Mar. 14, 2016



> Fed up with their hefty electricity bill, managers at Cochin International Airport in southern India took matters into their own hands.
> 
> Three years ago, they began adding solar panels -- first on the roof of the arrivals terminal, then on and around an aircraft hangar. The success of those initial efforts led to a much bigger endeavor.
> 
> ...



Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 16, 2016)

@Mods, could someone fix the typo plz? I was posting from mobile.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skud (Mar 16, 2016)

^^Changed the title. Anything else?

BTW, great news.


----------



## Tomal (Aug 11, 2016)

I heard it's top speed is around 80 Km/h. I think there is no use of a plane with this kind of speed.


----------



## NathanaelTillman (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, I have no idea for solor powered airport so please tell me about this.


----------



## icebags (Aug 18, 2016)

how they light up the airport in the night ?


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 18, 2016)

they store energy through out day and then utilize it in nights. Not sure though


----------



## icebags (Aug 18, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> they store energy through out day and then utilize it in nights. Not sure though



how do they store energy ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2016)

batteries obviously


----------



## icebags (Aug 19, 2016)

to meet the energy requirements of an airport @ night, they will need few hazar tubular/inverter batteries. i wonder if they really make such a big battery bank......

somany numbers of lead acid battery would cause environmental hazard anyways, may be.


----------



## MadScorp (Sep 15, 2016)

icebags said:


> to meet the energy requirements of an airport @ night, they will need few hazar tubular/inverter batteries. i wonder if they really make such a big battery bank......
> 
> somany numbers of lead acid battery would cause environmental hazard anyways, may be.



I can't think of how they would manage to store so much energy in batteries either but an option maybe would be store it on "the grid" , selling the extra in the daytime and then buying it back during the night. This would definitely be cheaper and while still saving a lot during the day.


----------



## icebags (Sep 15, 2016)

MadScorp said:


> I can't think of how they would manage to store so much energy in batteries either but an option maybe would be store it on "the grid" , selling the extra in the daytime and then buying it back during the night. This would definitely be cheaper and while still saving a lot during the day.



may be, but grid walas probably dont pay as much money for selling electricity to them.

but storing energy in coal is a good step towards greenification.


----------

